# Long Beach Branch on California High Speed Rail



## USrail21 (Nov 7, 2011)

The wonderful city of Long Beach. The 7th largest city in California yet isolated from Amtrak or Metrolink. So how about a leg on California High Speed Rail to that city. The new stations will be Salinas, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Thousand Oaks, LAX Airport, then Long Beach. Salinas-Oxnard are Amtrak stations. Thousand Oaks is Located alongside the Ventura Highway and is Ajacent to the City Hall. LAX Airport is underground and under the main concourses. Long Beach, the terminus will be the Transbeach Terminal that will use up Golden Park but there will be a park capping it. It is like the future Transbay Terminal in San Francisco, 400 miles away because it also serves buses like Greyhound but no other trains go there. Transbay has Caltrain. So a Long Beach Branch would be nice. High Speed trains will go to the Bay Area and Sacramento.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 7, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> The wonderful city of Long Beach. The 7th largest city in California yet isolated from Amtrak or Metrolink. So how about a leg on California High Speed Rail to that city. The new stations will be Salinas, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Thousand Oaks, LAX Airport, then Long Beach. Salinas-Oxnard are Amtrak stations. Thousand Oaks is Located alongside the Ventura Highway and is Ajacent to the City Hall. LAX Airport is underground and under the main concourses. Long Beach, the terminus will be the Transbeach Terminal that will use up Golden Park but there will be a park capping it. It is like the future Transbay Terminal in San Francisco, 400 miles away because it also serves buses like Greyhound but no other trains go there. Transbay has Caltrain. So a Long Beach Branch would be nice. High Speed trains will go to the Bay Area and Sacramento.


Oh my god, AU'ers. He's finally hit it on the head. As crazy as this is, he makes sense. When I saw this tag, I though he might have meant from LAUS, which might have MAYBE worked. Then I hear that his branch to Long Beach comes from GILROY. A huge number of people who want to go to LAX from the BAY AREA are now going to switch routes and go on the Coastal Branch all so that they have to avoid the ten miles to downtown LA... Guest_USrail21's really knows what he's talking about. We should give him a round of applause.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey now, let the man dream, its not like CA HSR is ever going to get built.


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012


Yeah, from Nowhere, CA to Middle of Nowhere, CA!


----------



## USrail21 (Nov 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012
> ...


No, from the Bay Area and Sacramento to Anaheim/Irvine and San Diego. And hopefully, Long Beach.


----------



## jis (Nov 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012
> ...


Were you aware that the first LGV in France was built from Nowhere France to Middle of Nowhere France, where it connected to upgraded classic lines? Indeed even the latest LGV addition the LGV Rhine-Rhone runs from one nowhere (Lutterbach) to another nowhere outside of Dijon. Happens all the time.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 8, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> The wonderful city of Long Beach. The 7th largest city in California yet isolated from Amtrak or Metrolink. So how about a leg on California High Speed Rail to that city. The new stations will be Salinas, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Thousand Oaks, LAX Airport, then Long Beach. Salinas-Oxnard are Amtrak stations. Thousand Oaks is Located alongside the Ventura Highway and is Ajacent to the City Hall. LAX Airport is underground and under the main concourses. Long Beach, the terminus will be the Transbeach Terminal that will use up Golden Park but there will be a park capping it. It is like the future Transbay Terminal in San Francisco, 400 miles away because it also serves buses like Greyhound but no other trains go there. Transbay has Caltrain. So a Long Beach Branch would be nice. High Speed trains will go to the Bay Area and Sacramento.



Where would you be getting the money for this? I don't see CA HSR ever going to Long Beach. At this point it will be lucky to ever make it to Sacramento.


----------



## leemell (Nov 8, 2011)

tp49 said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > The wonderful city of Long Beach. The 7th largest city in California yet isolated from Amtrak or Metrolink. So how about a leg on California High Speed Rail to that city. The new stations will be Salinas, San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Oxnard, Thousand Oaks, LAX Airport, then Long Beach. Salinas-Oxnard are Amtrak stations. Thousand Oaks is Located alongside the Ventura Highway and is Ajacent to the City Hall. LAX Airport is underground and under the main concourses. Long Beach, the terminus will be the Transbeach Terminal that will use up Golden Park but there will be a park capping it. It is like the future Transbay Terminal in San Francisco, 400 miles away because it also serves buses like Greyhound but no other trains go there. Transbay has Caltrain. So a Long Beach Branch would be nice. High Speed trains will go to the Bay Area and Sacramento.
> ...


I just don't see the point, LB is already connected to LAUS by the Blue Line. There are so many problems with the rest of the proposed route, it would take all day to write it and I would still not be doing anything but trying to convince another Buff_Daddy,


----------



## tp49 (Nov 8, 2011)

leemell said:


> I just don't see the point, LB is already connected to LAUS by the Blue Line. There are so many problems with the rest of the proposed route, it would take all day to write it and I would still not be doing anything but trying to convince another Buff_Daddy,


I agree with you. That's why I just mentioned money instead. Easier and faster.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 9, 2011)

Until shovels hit the ground I am skeptical about any HS rail projects ever happening in this country.

Theres still good chance CA HS rail gets canceled.


----------



## trainfan969 (Nov 13, 2011)

USrail21 said:


> California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012


Actually he's right, the HSR is going to start construction...



the_traveler said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012
> ...


And the initial segment is going from Bakersfield to Madera



USrail21 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > USrail21 said:
> ...


I'm not even sure how the HSR is going through LB unless they redo the route to go through LB. Even then, I'm not sure the rails can accommodate extra traffic


----------



## George Harris (Nov 13, 2011)

trainfan969 said:


> USrail21 said:
> 
> 
> > California High Speed Rail will be built. It will start construction in 2012
> ...


Actually, Merced, not Madera.


----------

